# iPod Firmware Update Confirmed by Apple - Coming Soon!



## Snowball (Jun 21, 2002)

I just got off the phone with an Apple Tech Support rep, because I was having a weird problem with my iPod where the battery meter randomly fluctuates between 50% and full. 
Anyway, he said that that particular problem was a software issue and would be addressed by an upcoming software update  ! I tried to subtley ask when that little update might be coming our way and he started to say something, stuttered, and then said (quite forced-ly) "I couldn't tell you that..." But I *think* I heard an "m" sound right when he started talking, so maybe he was about to say a month? I hope so... but I also hope Apple includes a lot more than that graphical waveform thing that someone posted last week on that foreign mac site. (that was probably fake anyway, since when does Apple release software updaters outside of the US first? no offense to foreigners on this board intended of course  but doesn't Apple always shaft the poor foreigners with US first updates?) 

Anyway I hope they release this update soon (and hopefully the long-rumored remote as well?) by the Expo, if not sooner

by the way, the picture is from that foreign site - probably a fake, but who knows,


----------



## nichrome (Jun 23, 2002)

> doesn't Apple always shaft the poor foreigners with US first updates?



No. Apple updates on an International basis. Mac OS X and other products are updated simultaneously for most or all localizations. Chinese, Japanese and other Asian languages tend to lag a bit behind, but not by much.

Oh, and, on an International forum, referring to non-Americans as "foreigners" isn't exactly good practice.


----------



## rharder (Jun 24, 2002)

That's right. It's pronounced "FUR-ners."

-Rob


----------



## Snowball (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry nichrome, I guess I am just remembering the iTunes 1.x international update delay. I remember a lot of my German buddies complaining to me that they really wanted iTunes when it came out but that the initially released U.S. version wouldn't install on their machines. It's nice to see that it's changing with OS X.
Yup, plenty of international downloads at Apple's site...

By the way if anyone from Apple reads this (it's rumored they do...) PLEASE include dynamic playlist support with the next iPod software update (i.e. create/manage a new playlist on the iPod as songs are playing on it) That would be *really* useful! (at least I think so )


----------



## twister (Jun 25, 2002)

Yea new iPod stuff!!!

Twister


----------



## lonny (Jun 26, 2002)

iPod with mp4 support would totally rock!


----------



## twister (Jun 26, 2002)

MP4?  What's that?

Twister


----------



## anrkngl (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *MP4?  What's that?
> 
> Twister *



MPEG 4 Audio, A.K.A. AAC Audio.

Linky  here.

.MP3 is MPEG 1, Layer 3.


----------



## alexachucarro (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nichrome _
> *Oh, and, on an International forum, referring to non-Americans as "foreigners" isn't exactly good practice. *



Yeah, welcome to MACOSX.COM, you'll have to get used to that. There's no other country but the States for a few Yanks around here. Sad, but true.


----------



## Snowball (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm not a Yank! I just live in the U.S. ! (I'm 1/2 German and 1/2 English, born in Germany) Come to think of it I have no idea why my family does live here, probably because if we moved, my parents would never agree on living in either Germany or England.
Sorry my comment came across as typical "American arrogance" (I dislike it as much as you guys do). Stoopit newbie mistakes. 

_Reasons why Snowball fell victim to American arrogance attack:_

Everyone here (at least as far as I've seen) speaks English (poor reason now that I think of it because many countries teach English as a second lanuage.)
The URL for www.macosx.com is .com and not .co.uk (another very poor reason because that doesn't really mean anything on the Internet)
When I started this thread, most of the location avatar things I had seen were from the U.S. But now that I've seen more posts, there are quite a lot of countries represented here. (Es ist toll! Wir mussen Deutsch sprechen!)


BTW iPod support for MP4 (iTunes as well of course) would really put it ahead of the competition. It's totally viable as well since if I remember rightly the Pod has dual 90 MHz processors (i.e. a lot of unused processor oomph) that would be sufficient to decode MP4's.

I wish Apple would allow Pixo to give out APIs for the OS (or even better, open source the whole thing?) so people could develop programs/games for it like a Palm. That could turn into something amazing. And when is that remote coming?


----------



## Claruz (Jul 27, 2002)

I read somewhere from someone that had been developing software for the platform iPod uses, PIXO is it? Anyway, he said that they had developed an AAC decoder for that platform and that it used less processing power than MP3 decoders. So that sounds like good news, just a question of when Apple will get an AAC decoder to us. It might be quite a wait, because for now they want to sell the larger models. If people find out they can get double (almost) capacity they will go for the smaller models. This ofcourse leaves us poor guys with 5gb'ers out in the cold


----------



## twister (Jul 29, 2002)

I can't wait for smart playlists.  I think they are going to make my iPod even greater!!!  

Twister


----------



## nichrome (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snowball _
> I remember a lot of my German buddies complaining to me that they really wanted iTunes when it came out but that the initially released U.S. version wouldn't install on their machines.


Yeah, it was pretty bad in OS 9, since string files controlling languages was pure utopia, of course, as OS 9 language stuff is usually hard-coded. Some US English updates or apps would completely refuse to install onto international systems, sometimes for no apparent technical reason.

However, I don't remember iTunes ever giving me a language headache. I installed the initial release without problems on a Finnish system (9.0.4, I think).

Either way, it's nice to finally have an OS that doesn't bitch and whine when an app doesn't contain a specific localization. And it's also nice that more often than not they actually contain that specific localization, since localization files make localization so much easier...


----------



## shatfield1529 (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm thinking that iPod 1.2 will arrive August 5th. I acknowledge that as I write this, it will be the 5th for some people.

But since I am on the West Coast, as is Apple...

Um...

Dammit, lost my train of thought again.

Um...

Yeah, I think it's gonna be really soon.


----------



## WoLF (Aug 5, 2002)

I dont think it will be August 5th (today)... I kind of think it will be out some time close to the Jaguar release date.


----------



## cybergoober (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WoLF _
> *I dont think it will be August 5th (today)... I kind of think it will be out some time close to the Jaguar release date. *



That sounds about right. Especially since on the iPod page it says _early_ August. This is, after all, Apple we're talking about here.


----------



## FrgMstr (Aug 5, 2002)

You shouldnt have to ask nicely when an update is coming out mate. After all they have sold you defective goods and you should expect it fixed pronto. 

not "Excuse me me me sirrrr but errr when might you be gracing my presense with your all might firmware update".

Any other company would have been fix it NOW you little twat before i .......

wouldnt it?

why not for Apple?


----------



## Claruz (Aug 5, 2002)

> iPod Software 1.2
> Available in early August, the iPod 1.2 software update adds support for Sound Check, Audible.com, and other new features to iPods.



This is taken from Apple's iPod site. Looks like they are getting ready to release it. I was thinking it was just a matter of releasing finnished firmware, but ofcourse, the firmware on the new iPod's won't work on the old ones. So they have to write a backward compatible one for us old podders.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 6, 2002)

I bought a 20gb iPod yesterday from an Apple Store. Its running version 1.2. It supports the contacts, calendar and audible stuff. Is this what you guys are looking for?

[edit] I think the visualizer screen shot posted on the front page is a hoax... I can't find that feature anywhere on my new iPod[/edit]


----------



## twister (Aug 6, 2002)

We are waiting for that 1.2 up-date. Waiting, Waiting, Waiting.  

A few more days at most.  Cuz then it'll be mid august and apple said it would come out in early august.

Twister


----------



## Snowball (Aug 6, 2002)

I KNEW that visualizer thing was a hoax ! It just seems so un-Apple to include it! it is better to have information on the screen than a visualizer anyway...

Anyday now Apple, we are all waiting...where's our update?


----------



## cybergoober (Aug 8, 2002)

My friend just got his 10GB iPod. Interestingly it did not come with the firmware updater/installer. What gives? Hope he doesn't have a problem and needs to reinstall firmware, as I did once.


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Aug 8, 2002)

iPod updater 1.2 should be posted sometime today....according to MacRumors.com

www.apple.com/ipod/download

nothing yet, but hopefully soon....

also see this thread ...


----------



## twister (Aug 8, 2002)

yep, i started another thread.  I got the news from apple that it would be available today.   

Twister


----------



## optimus (Aug 8, 2002)

From: apple_enews@applenews.lists.apple.com
Subject: Apple eNews: August 8, 2002

To listen to Robin Williams--or other Audible content--on your
iPod, <B>visit the iPod site later today and download the iPod Software
1.2 Updater:</B>

http://www.apple.com/ipod/


* Support for Audible content available only to Macintosh versions
  of iPod.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Aug 9, 2002)

Does anyone have an intelligent guess on when Apple will include AAC playback in the iPod? My 5Gigs become a bit tight for my music library


----------

